# What's not to be missed in North Italy



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hiya Everyone

Well we are setting off on our first ever visit to Italy this coming Saturday 6th June. We will be away till 4th July, a total of 4 weeks. After visiting someone near Paris we expect to be near Verona by mid-next week. After that we plan to visit venice, of course, and maybe Ravenna and later Florence and Pisa.

Don't want to venture much further than that above but what sights do you think we should definitely take in within this zone?

We'd hate to get back and have someone post here that we should have took the time out to visit this or that which was only 50 miles from where we were  

Looking forward to going and... to your replies and advice !!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

First of all a tip. In Verona last year there was only one campsite open and its limit was 7m for MHs. It is however absolutely stunning in its location in the castle grounds, high above the city. Basic facilities but still good for atmosphere, the view and the easy 10mins downhill walk to the city. Up hill allow 30 mins or best get a taxi. I think I put it on the MHF site directory.

If you can get to the west coast, don't miss the Cinque Terra, south of Genoa for walks, views, lovely little cliff hanging towns and a great rail link between the towns. Sestri Levante in that area is a nice seaside town and very Italian.

Parma is a lovely old town.

Lake Maggiore is the prettiest of the big lakes in our opinion, but look for Lago Mergazzo and Lago Ledro for smaller lakes with good sites.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Camping la Sfinge, Deiva Marina for a trip to the Cinque Terre coast. it's an ACSI site, has a free minibus to the nearby train station, and there you can buy the necessary Cinque Terre card, get all the tickets and take the train to any one of the Cinque Terre towns. We'd recommend walking from Riomaggiore first and getting there early. Walking the first 2 stages is easy and a delight; the third one is more serious and not for those who don't like cliff overhangs and heights.

For Pisa I'd definitely recommend staying at the aire Il Serchio in Lucca ( a lovely city in it's own right) and then getting the regular air con coach from Lucca to Pisa. It costs about 2 euros return, takes about 30 minutes via a very pleasant route and stops at the entrance to the campo dei Miracoli at Pisa- could not be more convenient.

The latter is onthe MHF database. I've not got around to the former yet but I'm sure it is on the internet.

Edit:

http://www.campinglasfinge.com/ing/chi.htm

G


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Our favourite camp site beside Maggiore is the Camping Italia Lido just outside Sesto Calende. Lovely position although possibly to avoid at week ends when the city dwellers descend. We use it as a base when visiting Milan cycling to the local station. At Verona we stayed at the Camping Bella Italia in Peschiera on Lake Garda and caught the train or bus into Verona. Both sites are in Alan Rogers guide. (public transport much cheaper than here !!)
Have just returned from a terrific trip to Puglia and would recommend that to anyone venturing further south.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cinque Terra is a must in my view. Here is a reference I put in a response to an earlier post.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627439.html#627439

Philip


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Norhtern Italy*

 Ciao Brimo, you will have a wonderful time wherever you go. Wherever you go there is bound to be something wonderful somewhere else that you missed. I have toured most of Italy for the past 50 years, and have only just scratched the surface.
If you have restricted time, choose one area, wherever it me be, and give it a thorough going over. Lakes such as Maggiore, Como, Garda, D'Orta and many others all have attractions. If you like the idea of a mix of cultures Sud Tirol offers a lot. Next door are the Dolomites, another wonderful world on their own. Another mix of cultures over in Friuli. More traditional stuff on the Adriatic - Venice, Ravenna, Ferrara, San Leo, San Marino. The Cinque Terre and Tuscany of course, but also Umbria and the Marche.
If you feel you need to make a 'collection' of things you've seen then it must be a mix of The Last Supper in Milan, the Doges Palace in Venice, the Opera in Verona, the mosaics in Ravenna, the.........
How many years have you got?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, we used the Sfinga at Deiva Marina. Very good although very wet when we stayed there.

The road to it is quite unusual with that single lane tunnel controlled by traffic signals that gives each green time about 20 mins.

I am sure it's on the directory.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Drive across or around Milano on a friday afternoon, not to be missed 8O


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

